# Elgin Bluebird Saddle



## John zachow (Aug 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-1939-T...846741?hash=item1c8e619f55:g:XXAAAOSwBwBZkOgu

Hope a Caber get this.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

cool,,, i'll pump it up now


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 15, 2017)

Owned by , Larkin, get ready to pay 2, 000 usd to be happy


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2017)

If you have an original BB missing the seat now is the time to go big! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2017)

This is pretty cool! It's already up to over $1,200!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow, How does Larkin come up with this stuff?  I would love to put this on my bird.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 15, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Owned by , Larkin, get ready to pay 2, 000 usd to be happy




I don't think I could pay $2000 for it but if I owned it it would take more than that to pry it out of my hands.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2017)

dang that is a lot of money for a seat.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

I sold one for $2k and had a $2500 offer just minutes after I accepted the $2k buyers offer.  Of course the $2k buyer got it.


----------

